# Cosmetic question



## duncantaylor (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys, before signing up for uber I had a quick question about the cosmetic inspection of the car! I haven't been able to find out how and when in the application process the exterior of the car is evaluated. Is it done by the mechanic during the general inspection? Am I required at some point to send photos to uber of my car? Any details on this would be of great help! Especially those who have knowledge of how Uber operates in Canada
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Varies by area. In Seattle area, actual mechanic inspected vehicle in person.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I never had any inspection of my car but that could be because it's a 2015.


----------



## duncantaylor (Jun 5, 2015)

My car is a 2008 mazda. I'm just curious about the process; I have a couple scratches on my front bumper and I'm wondering how/ if Uber actually evaluates this before accepting my application.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I suspect that as long as it's safe and can seat at least 4 passengers plus you, you'll be fine. I don't think they care what it looks like.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

You'll be fine. I had scratches on my bumper and was approved no problem. (I'm assuming you're applying for uber X)


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I keep hoping for massive hail damage to get a totaled payout on my car from my insurance. That I'm already a driver for both, it seems unlikely that I would be deactivated for this, wouldn't you all agree?


----------



## duncantaylor (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you beserker; but how does "approval" happen? Do I have to upload photos?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

They will ask for them if they want them. It depends on the market.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

duncantaylor said:


> Thank you beserker; but how does "approval" happen? Do I have to upload photos?


Approval of the car itself was instant. I showed up for inspection, filled out basic car info on form, mechanic went through checklist, gave it to uber rep, uber rep uploaded it, let me take picture of it, then that was it. I just had to wait a few more days for my background check to complete.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Anything will pass for UBERx. Just make sure you're unregulated.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

When I started with Uber I drove a 2005 Chevy Trailblazer, never was asked or was required to do an inspection. I have since traded up to a 2014 Kia Sorento and still have not gone for any type of inspection.


----------



## duncantaylor (Jun 5, 2015)

Uberlou, by inspection you mean cosmetic right? I'm sure you had to have a safety inspection though?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

duncantaylor said:


> Uberlou, by inspection you mean cosmetic right? I'm sure you had to have a safety inspection though?


No inspection of any kind. I applied, provided my documents, on the road in a week. My county requires Emissions to get a tag, so maybe that was inspection enough for Uber.


----------

